# Running chkdsk on a disk that i cannot initialize



## mariner101 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi-I have an HP desktop running Windows 7. I found an old Maxtor 120 GB hard drive I had laying around and wanted to use it for general storage. There were two partitions on the disk, but since there was some financial data on it i decided i wanted to wipe it before using it to store music and video. I attached the disk, then copied off the data i wanted to another disk. My plan was to delete the partitions on the disk, reformat, run BCwipe to wipe all the free space on the disk, then create one big partition. However, after deleting both partitions I am no longer able to initialize the disk. Bear in mind it seemed to be working fine before I deleted the partitions-i was able to copy off the data and verify it with no problem. No other changes were made. Now in disk management the disk shows as "Disk 1-Unknown-114.50 GB-Not Initialized". When I try to initialize the disk it shows as offline and the "initialize disk" option in grayed out. When I click on the "Offline" option I get the following error: "Virtual Disk Manager - Data error (cyclic redundancy check)." I cannot name the volume, therefore I cannot find a way to run chkdsk on the drive. Can anyone suggest a way to do so this so I can get this drive working again?

Thanks.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Try downloading acronis disk director, I use it to manage my drives, it can preform functions windows can't.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may want to test the drive with the Seagate Diagnostics if you received a CRC error: http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=552bd20cacdec010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD
You can also use to it fully wipe the drive.


----------

